# Fx reduction distal tibia



## Basil (Feb 12, 2010)

How do tell if manipulation was performed with reduction..example..reduction of distal tibia...what are the codes and also for reduction of fx distal tibia w/fibular....need help on this....thanks in advance


----------



## becka95 (Feb 12, 2010)

In the report the dr needs to specify if the fracture was reduced by manipulation. In most cases if the patient's fracture was manipulated there is some form of anesthesia used.

If it is just put in a cast and there is no specification then the fracture was most likely not manipulated. It would be considered a closed treatment. Is is a displace or non displaced fracture?

Also, what type of fracture is it? Distal Tib/Fib can still be considered the shaft or is into the ankle joint? Most of the closed treatments for the Tibia include the Fibula (27750 or 27752)


----------



## Basil (Feb 12, 2010)

*fr tib/fib*

the documentation is just stated closed reduction of distal tib/fib...


----------

